# Going to work & live in Spain (or continental Europe)



## Paulone (20 Jan 2009)

Hi all,
For a couple of years, we have been harbouring the idea to leave Ireland to look for a better quality of life in Spain.

Main drivers (other than the weather) are that we would have the support of my Spanish partner's family and a network of her friends in Catalunya that we don't have in Dublin, we have no assets or possibility of acquiring them here, we've decided to start our kids in school in Spain, and a complete career change for me is attractive, having become a bit bored here.

It's a big leap with all sorts of risks - not least a downturn in Spain that rivals our own, giving up a decent (if a bit boring) job here for scarily-low continental wages, the language issues and the planning that'll be needed to transfer lock,stock and barrel.

At the moment, I'm searching for a decent TEFL course to complete so at least I can use my native English to some advantage. The lease on our accommodation is up in June and it would be great to go for a couple of months to stick our toe in the water over there rather than leap, luggage and all, into the unknown. I don't think I'd get the leave (other than a career break) to do that.

My main concern (obviously when there are children involved) is to find a job that would get us enough dosh to put a roof over our heads and food on the table - hence the TEFL course and posting in this forum. My partner's possibility to work is good but quite limited due to further family plans.

Has anyone any experience of something like this? Even coming in the other direction? Is there a way of doing this that's better than another? Half of me wants to throw the head up and just go for better or worse, and the other half of me is calling for utmost caution. What does anyone think?


----------



## Vanilla (20 Jan 2009)

I think you shouldn't go without having a job lined up. 

I also think that you should look into whether you would be entitled to child benefits/social welfare in Spain.

Then check the income from the job you line up, price of accomodation and possibility of social welfare payments against general cost of living.

You probably won't, though.


----------



## Afuera (20 Jan 2009)

Vanilla said:


> I think you shouldn't go without having a job lined up.


Good advice considering unemployment in Spain jumped from 8.3% to 11.5% last year alone.



Vanilla said:


> I also think that you should look into whether you would be entitled to child benefits/social welfare in Spain.


If you have been on the dole in Ireland for at least one month you can get this transfered to any other EU country (for up to 3 months).



Vanilla said:


> Then check the income from the job you line up, price of accomodation and possibility of social welfare payments against general cost of living.


From personal experience I've found the cost of living to be approx 60% of the cost in Ireland. Rental accomodation is very varied but you can get an idea of prices at either of these sites:


----------



## ChristieA (4 Jan 2010)

I've some friends over there who are finding it tough to find work but that doesn't mean you shouldn't go. Also there are options for employment with native English () that Spaniards won't have. Finding a job is very difficult if you are not available locally. Is there a chance that one of you could move out for a couple of months and lay the groundwork so at least one pay packet is coming in?


----------



## dontaskme (4 Jan 2010)

if you have IT skills you could be looking for call center IT support jobs. It helps if you have an additional language because most Europeans will speak English anyway.


----------



## shoegal (5 Jan 2010)

This thread is one year old. I wonder if the OP went?


----------



## HMCE (27 Feb 2010)

I also wonder if the OP went, I am living in Spain, having moved here in 2004, bought 2 properties one in Madrid and the other in a village in the middle of Spain. It was tough making the move at first i.e. settling in language and customs.... but now I feel far safer here due to the lower cost of living and the relaxed attitude to life, people are far more in touch with family and friends and living and enjoying life than they are about life's problems, and I like that, it makes one feel at ease. I have no ambitions to return to Ireland given it's state.... My Wife is Spanish and a permanent Primary School teacher, we have no mortgage because property in this village ranges from 120,000 to approx 160,000 and for this you get a four bedroom house very well built and by far better than any estate house in Dublin. The cost of everything is so much cheaper here in the village and one can get free veg' most of the year around due to the mass farming and left over pickings. It is a great place where I am a little isolated but with a car you can visit scenery much like Ireland and Glendalough.....


----------



## Caveat (27 Feb 2010)

Well done - sounds great.

This is something we've been thinking of for a while and are still considering.

Although with unemployment expected to reach a staggering 21% this year (can't remember source?!) it's hard for me to be optimistic.  Things change though and I have no desire to be rich, just live.


----------



## sarah walsh (24 Mar 2010)

Vanilla said:


> I think you shouldn't go without having a job lined up.
> 
> I also think that you should look into whether you would be entitled to child benefits/social welfare in Spain.
> 
> ...


----------



## txirimiri (25 Mar 2010)

Also living in Spain. Child benefit here, like most other welfare benefits, is absolutely tiny here. Call centre jobs are paid about a grand a month and you would need to be bilingual, not just English speaking. English teaching is also very badly paid. Unemployment has just reached 21%. Cost of living is lower than in Ireland but if you are in a big city, not by much! Sorry to be negative but I know quite a few Irish people living here who came for sun, quality of life, affordability etc and are in horrified by the dream being rather less dreamy than they expected. There just isn't the same welfare safety net to fall back on here as in Ireland


----------



## hannah851 (23 Apr 2010)

Sounds like a good plan - but definitely proceed with caution - get your TEFL certification sorted before you go (preferably 120 hours or more) and make sure you get a job lined up - your best bet with this will be to approach language schools on an individual basis, as agencies in Spain aren't that great. You might want to get a bit of volunteer teaching experience (try your local community groups) before you go to boost your applications.

Last but not least, good luck!

P.S - you might want to have a read of this guys story - quite inspirational: tefl-chalkboard[dot]com/i-to-i/posts/411-how-100-hours-changed-my-life


----------



## BOXtheFOX (25 Oct 2010)

HMCE. Just looking for an update as to how things are, lifestyle wise, in Spain?


----------



## sunrock (25 Oct 2010)

Click on his name and check on his previous posts.He is back in Ireland.


----------

